# New Mad Max film.....I just hope its good.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=akX3Is3qBpw
Pretty interesting trailer, and done by the creator of Mad Max, so I hope its good.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't remember the last movie re-make I saw that was any good. Last one I wasted my time on was Red Dawn.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Brian McQuain said:


> I can't remember the last movie re-make I saw that was any good. Last one I wasted my time on was Red Dawn.


yes, there was MUCH anticipation for that in my house and it was a disappointment...it was a good thing for Batman, but not a good thing for Clash of the Titans-- not that i hated it, just that it was only moderately interesting and certainly not a great revival or comeuppance or anything.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Dawn of the dead and The hills have eyes remakes were ok. Batman deff better. I just hope they dont screw up Mad Max. Trailer does look cool tho.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I saw the Mad Max trailer at the movies the other day when my son and I went to see the new Hercules movie. 
We engjoyed that one a lot. Different then what you would expect. Of course The Rock did a great job.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

that does look good--the new Hercules movie--and i always enjoy the Rock, which surprised me the first few times, considering how little depth i was expecting given his whole eyebrow thing, but no, he is a perfectly good actor and a seemingly great person in everyday life, as in doing nice things for people who need some help, and being very generous in his enthusiasm for other people and things he's interested in.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I have to be honest that "Mad Max" trailer looked pretty dull. It looks like he is captured by some thugs that a typical movie hero could easily take out and he is rescued by.... women. He just looks weak...I guess that does not mean the film is going to be boring but I never thought the originals were that great. Although I have liked a lot of Mel Gibson films over the years. So that's one good thing that came out of those films.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> but I never thought the originals were that great.


I just dont know what to say. Classic grindhouse cult film.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Indiana Jones and Luke Skywalker would have handled that situation a lot better. As would Conan.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> I can't remember the last movie re-make I saw that was any good. Last one I wasted my time on was Red Dawn.


It looks more like a new episode then a remake ? I agree Red Dawn redux SUCKED


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thinking back on remakes I think the newer "True Grit" blew the old one out of the water.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

The new Judge Dred was better. It was called Dred I think.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Thinking back on remakes I think the newer "True Grit" blew the old one out of the water.


The Duke is gonna slap you in the mouth for that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> The Duke is gonna slap you in the mouth for that.



I've been a Duke fan forever. My fav is "The Quiet Man". That comes out every St. Pat's day. Reminds me of most of my family. The kitchen scene was granpa's house to a T with my old maid aunt taking care of two bros that never left home. Ducking flying cups and saucers was early sport when I was a kid. :-o
Thing is whatever he plays it's still the same old same old.......but I still watch all of them. :grin:

As to that movie, Glen Cambell and the girl in the movie were the worst actors on the planet. :lol: 


Wife and I saw "Lucy" today. WTF?! :-k


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> As to that movie, Glen Cambell and the girl in the movie were the worst actors on the planet. :lol:
> 
> 
> :-k


 
I definitely agree there


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

oh, but don't be unfair--the new True Grit is just fantastic!!!! i think it's perfect, right on down to Barry Pepper telling her that the gun will do it, they'll embarrass you everytime...i LOVED it. liked the old one but LOVED the remake.


----------

